

How to check if a number is power of Two in Java - javinpaul
http://javarevisited.blogspot.sg/2013/05/how-to-check-if-integer-number-is-power-of-two-example.html

======
ColinWright
There are just _so_ many things wrong with this article I don't know where to
start. I've seen at least one error, one incorrect description, and this code:

    
    
        if ((number & -number) == number) {
            return true;
        }
        return false;
    

It would be a more interesting interview question to get a candidate to
analyze these examples, rather than trying to solve the problem.

